# Surface Agitation



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

just read a reply from mr. hannibal about surface agitation being important for piranha care. here comes a newbie question.

here it comes.

ready?

what's surface agitation?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well man, i was a newbie once so i won't laugh on you but that is hilarious!... surface agitation (as it's name implies) is movement in the upper zone (surface) of your tank water that is suppose to help oxygenate water and dissolve oily surface (waste from feeding)... surface agitation is obtained from several different sources as HOB filters, canisters spray bars, close to the surface powerheads, etc...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

lol...



> http://animals.howstuffworks.com/pets/choosing-aquarium-equipment5.htm
> 
> ~snip:
> *Aquarium Aeration and Surface Agitation*
> ...


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

lol thanks guys. i guess i should have worded that question better, i understand the surface agitation mean the top portion of water is, well, agitated. i should have said, what are the benefits of surface agitation. lol but thanks for the answers guys! good stuff as always.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

gjohnson1989 said:


> lol thanks guys. i guess i should have worded that question better, i understand the surface agitation mean the top portion of water is, well, agitated. i should have said, what are the benefits of surface agitation. lol but thanks for the answers guys! good stuff as always.


gas exchange with co2 and o2... It will also help to prevent a buildup of oil on the surface. In short it will help keep the tank oxygentaed for the fish. The fish produce co2 which will displace the 02 in the water. Naturally there will be a gass exchange but surface movement will help to accelerate this gas exchange.


----------

